# Angraecoid culture



## paphioboy (May 16, 2011)

Hi all. I'm contemplating trying some angraecoids, but would like to get more culture info first. How does their culture differ from phalaenopsis, in relative terms? More/less light and water? Those that I am eyeing are:
Aerangis citrata
Aerangis Elro (ellisii x modesta)
Aerangis modesta

By the way, any culture advice for Erasanthe (formerly Aeranthes) henrici? I know it is rare but the flower is just so cool. Looks like a crab to me..  TIA


----------



## goods (May 16, 2011)

I have a decent sized collection of Angraecoids and, to me, they aren't that hard to grow. I've always heard that Angraecum was more forgiving than some of the smaller species like Aerangis, but the beginer Aerangis are pretty easy to grow. I do not grow any of the ones you listed but they are pretty common and would probably grow well with other "beginner" Ang species. I have an Aerangis biloba that grows in the same area as Phals and it blooms yearly. I grow it mounted, daily watering in the summer with a drier winter. The citrata would grow well in these same conditions, but these have a tendency to blast buds if there is even a slight change. The modesta and modesta hybrid I think would like a tad but more light but otherwise same general care. Other things to keep in mind are that this family of plants hates having their roots disturbed. They will sulk for years if the root system is damaged. Also, try to use good water when watering these.

Erasanthe henrici is rare and expensive in the US, and I've heard that it is very hard to grow. If I remember correctly, this one is very touchy about moisture at its roots. It has to be a perfect balance of moisture and air movement or the plant quickly suffers. Hope this was helpful.


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2011)

goods said:


> Erasanthe henrici is rare and expensive in the US, ...



He comes from Malaysia, they grow on the lawns there! oke:


----------



## paphioboy (May 16, 2011)

You got your countries mixed up, Eric..


----------



## paphioboy (May 16, 2011)

Thanks very much, goods..  there are a couple of angraecums available where I am but they're too big for my growing space (and less generous with flowers compared to Aerangis). I think I'll use a clay pot with charcoal, as that is what I use for my phals..


----------

